# bagging a super beetle, we call her peggy



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

Got my self into an air cooled.. 

technically the 2nd driver, but the 4th owner, the original owner drove this super till she passed, where it then sat for years in a barn, then bought by another local air head here, which again sat in his shed. 

started as an autostick, swapped to a 4spd with some mild work done to the engine. Main concern for me has been tweaking the air out. front is on an air shock i modified that came out of a cadillac, and the rear is still being worked out, the first attempt was scratch out when i rain into a rub issue from the air shock i tried to use, now im ordering up all the fun brackets and slam bags for the rear to get it done:thumbup: 

well enjoy, just having some fun


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Subscribed. 
Def feeling the look of this. What year?


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

Its a 71, first day i got, all the white paint and filler was done by the guy that had it sitting in the shed 









freshly bagged 


















ripped everything off! 









drunken night of blue paint, haha 









super's have a mcpherson setup in the front, when it was first air out the tie rods came up and hit the spare tire well, so this was done. Now its smoothed over with a sheet of metal all welded in, and hidden under the front now is a big rig horn. gas tank was leaking too, so that was pulled and all welded back up. 









tight clearance? lower control hits the idler arm when aired out this was with stock tires that left my sub frame an inch of the ground, so it was come up with a plan to alter the control arms to not hit the idler or run a smaller tire, i went the easier route with smaller tires


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

this is prolly the only super ive liked so far, cant wait to see more


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Manumatic>4 speed, it's a shame it was swapped out :banghead: That's a great looking bug you've got there, any pics of the front air shock setup?


----------



## rawkusmode32 (May 24, 2007)

love it.


----------



## Superbeet (Jun 6, 2012)

So rad, I have a super my self and wanted to bag that beetch. What'd you use? Been trying to figure out what would be the best.


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

Actually a nice looking super. :thumbup:

Looking to get into a bug myself, I'm super stoked for it. Staying static though with it. 

opcorn: for more progress.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## Jorge Jacinto (Sep 5, 2013)

*i want to slam mine like yours*

what u did with the super is just awesome, i love the whole look, i admire what u did with it, i recently got my super, i really want to slam it down, like what u did with the front, its really nice to see someone did it the right way, id really be thankful if u can help me out with mine, how to slam it down that low, steps, things needed, advice, thank you in advance, hope to hear from u soon sir :thumbup:


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

If it had its bumpers, i'd dig it


----------



## Built2Drive (Jan 15, 2010)

Sigh, I have a 74 in the backyard and tons of parts for it. But I just can not get into them. They are cool, your's looks good. Just not for me. Going to have to gather everything I have for it and sell it off some day.


----------

